# Major basement/pantry/food storage clean



## maryv (May 22, 2012)

I'm lucky to have my employer allow me to relocate back to the small farm where I grew up. My only sibling and father passed away 2 years ago within 6 months of each other. Though my 70-something mother is in good health and still tends her flocks and dairy goats and sheep, she definitely needs some help. My husband and I just moved cross-country and have taken stock of the situation. 

There is so much to do. While my husband is up to his ears with taking back the place from nature, I'm concentrating my efforts during non-working hours on the just-as-overgrown food storage situation. Which includes good and bad cans and bottled food, dried food improperly packed and stored, bugs, and intermittent mouse problems. The worst of the areas is a large basement: bulging shelves, droppings, etc. I can't do a huge, one-day purge for a variety of reasons. But I could use some advice about how to ensure everything is safe and how to keep the critters critters at bay.

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

start at the top right hand side and work your way around the room. find and fill any cracks mice may be getting in . maybe even paint that part of the space with a nice bright color and re stock with what is safe. if your not sure throw it out.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Agree with Forcast
If it were me I would:
1. Start by throwing out everything obviously trash/spoiled/broken.
2. Start in one corner and methodically sort into trash or keep. Everything to be kept gets a new label/mark so I know I've examined it. Patch/repair/de-bug any shelving/walls. Pick small areas you know you can control - this shelf, this 12x12 space.
3. Move to another controllable space and repeat.

Each newday I started again, I would look around for obvious trash and throw that first and then start on the new space. 

As for food items - I go with 'when in doubt, throw it out. '


----------



## maryv (May 22, 2012)

Thank you both so much. I've convinced my mother we need to take care of this stuff gradually with no blame. It was just too much for them to handle. So definitely going to take this in little bites.

So in another part of the 100+ year old house the floor covering has been removed revealing rough, mostly raw pine or fir planking. Generations of animals have had "issues" that have soaked into the wood. Can you suggest anything I can try to at least take care of some of the smell?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This worked for us when a big skunk got into our wooden barn and got startled. Daggone thing sprayed the whole wood wall in one of the stalls and the dirt floor. We dug out the dirt and took it to a back part of the property - but what to do about the wood that was soaked (and gagging man/woman & beast).

This recipe has also worked indoors for us when our geriatric male cat became incontinent due to a UTI, but you have to be careful on carpet because the hydrogen peroxide can act as a bleach.

First, I sprayed the entire area with white vinegar/water mixed 50/50. Allow to sit but doesn't need to dry.
Then, I mixed together 1 quart 3% hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1-2 tsp dish soap. To that I added about a gallon of water. I sprayed liberally and let dry.

Big areas, I use a garden sprayer. Small areas I use a spray bottle. 
Again, be careful on fabric areas as this could bleach it.


----------



## maryv (May 22, 2012)

Wow! What a huge job! Thank you for the advice and recipe. Did you have to apply more than once? Luckily there's no carpet or fabric in this area of the house to worry about, but the warning is very helpful.

To be honest, the move and house/outbuilding issues are disheartening and overwhelming. Your support and suggestions has definitely made me feel better!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Know things are busy...just an idea....Might think about getting some pigs to feed the food with bugs or are questionable for human consumption. Then you might not feel so bad throwing the food out.


----------



## maryv (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, Ziptie. No pigs, but I'm thinking everything may just end up in the compost pile. If the food is just old and not spoiled, I'm thinking the chickens would enjoy it. Good idea!

Thanks!


----------

